# I'm BACK! (Well...sorta)



## Cruentus (Apr 18, 2003)

Hi everyone!

I am back in at my home in Rochester, MI. I returned last week from my 3 weeks on Wall Street. I must say that was quite the experience!

Well, I wanted to say hi to all my friends here on Martial Talk, and to let all of you know that I have returned as a regular member.

Unfortunatily, however, I will only be able to check this site about twice a week, as oppossed to daily like before. You see, I work for a global asset management and financial services firm. I just moved from the research side of the table to the consulting side. I am currently working in corporate asset management, and with high net worth individuals tayloring solutions that help them minimize their risk on their investments so they can achieve their financial goals as smoothly as possible. Now a days, as you can imagine, risk management is pretty important. My schedule is much tighter then it ever was before, and I only have time for my business and training. I have very little leasure time for internet forum stuff.

I can't really tell you much more about my career on this forum for legal reasons, but if any of you have any questions regarding what I am doing personally with my career, or if you have personal investment questions, feel free to Private Message me with your phone number. My firm focuses on clients with over $250,000 of investable assets or more, so please understand that I need to make myself more available for my clientel in regards to investment questions. However, I like to help friends whenever I can, and I will make it a point to get back with you within a few days if you contact me and leave your phone #.

With my new busy career transition, I will be forced to utilize my eyes and ears on this forum rather then my mouth. This, I am sure, is a blessing. I will be around, however, listening to what all of you have to say.

Thank you, 
PAUL

P.S. MODS: It would appear that maybe some of my posts might have been deleted. I just noticed that I have a missing post in the "You are Pathetic" Thread. I have a mouth (and fast typing fingers) that runs like a broken toilet, so I wouldn't be suprised if Arnisador deleted me for sucky spelling, or just for talking to much!     Seriously, if I was deleted for crossing the line, could one of the Mods. please PM me and let me know? Thanks!


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Apr 18, 2003)

Paul?  Paul who?



Seriously, welcome back.
I don't recall any weeding done on that thread, but I'll try n check with the other mods/admins n see if someone else did it, and check our notes when I have a moment.


----------



## Dan Anderson (Apr 18, 2003)

Big Daddy Paul,
Missed you when I was in Detroit last weekend.  I'll catch you at the camp and possibly at Jaye's immediately following the camp.

Yours,
Dan


----------



## Cruentus (Apr 21, 2003)

Bob: Thanks for checking...I just want to make sure that I didn't do something I wasn't supposed too, causing me to be deleted.

Dan: I'm working out some stuff right now so I can still go to the camp, but I'm sure we'll have time to play catch up. Sorry I missed you!


----------

